
Ashton Kutcher's new AI company takes over California - jondot
https://www.forbes.com/sites/omribarzilay/2017/05/10/lemonade-backed-by-sequoia-google-and-ashton-kutcher-lands-in-california/#6fc5184a1b6f
======
gilsadis
Hey, it's Gil, Lemonade's head of product here. I'm available to answer
questions

